# Illinois Judge Rules Act Unenforceable



## caborocker (Jan 12, 2008)

This was just released on the local papers web site.

http://www.pjstar.com/homepage/x459...rts-have-no-jurisdiction-in-smoking-ban-cases:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

caborocker said:


> This was just released on the local papers web site.
> 
> http://www.pjstar.com/homepage/x459...rts-have-no-jurisdiction-in-smoking-ban-cases:ss


If I read the article correctly, it appears to say that the Circuit Courts have no jurisdiction, but that fines can still be levied by an administrative agency.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> If I read the article correctly, it appears to say that the Circuit Courts have no jurisdiction, but that fines can still be levied by an administrative agency.


Everyone knows that Admirals (Douchebag or otherwise) are not legal professionals. However, you are a big dude so I will defer to your interpretation.

salutes ADB.

scottie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

volfan said:


> Everyone knows that Admirals (Douchebag or otherwise) are not legal professionals. However, you are a big dude so I will defer to your interpretation.
> 
> salutes ADB.
> 
> scottie


But I played one on TV!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> But I played one on TV!


 An Admiral.......or a DB..........or a legal professional????

I'm so confused....................


----------

